# ShopSmith Vs. Gator 3 X 21, 80 grit sanding belts. Price comparison.



## affyx

excellent review, shows the difference between price and cost, thanks!


----------



## dustyal

well done analysis… thanks for posting. I was just in Lowes and saw the Shopsmilth 5 inch ROS disks. They looked impressive but at this time I am stocked up with old stuff. Once gone, I will try Shopsmith. Previously, I was not excited with the Gator.

Your review is strong evidence that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Radu

Thanks for the review / analysis. I'd be interested to see where the red Diablo's that HD sells, stand.


----------



## 72hw

Empirical data - awesome! I have been using Gator brand belts on my Sand Devil and had often wondered about the higher priced belts. Many thanks for taking the time to do this experiment - definitely food for thought!


----------



## shawnmasterson

love the test. it just sucks that it is nearly impossible to find a quality product in stores now a days. you have to order it on line.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

You all are very welcome.

Radu - I was going to give Diablo and Norton a try. If they cant knock this finish off the flooring like ShopSmith, I can surely use them on something else. I think I can get Norton Belts at Rockler. I don't remember seeing Diablo belts but it was because I only needed ROS hook and loop discs at the time. They probably carry them.


----------



## gfadvm

Good review! And pretty scientific. Try the Norton 3X (not the same as the regular Norton). They outlasted everything else I tried. As a side note: man do you need a drum sander to clean that flooring up!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Will get the Norton 3x Andy. And thanks for the advice on the drum sander. Yet another tool on my list of want to gets. It doesn't end, does it?


----------



## gfadvm

Mark- I don't know how far you are from Tulsa but I saw a 16" dual drum Grizzly drum sander AND a Jet dust collecter on Tulsa CL last night for $700. I damn near bought it and I already have 2 drum sanders and a dust collecter! If you buy my 10-20 Jet, then I can buy that monster!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Sorry Andy - Just pulled the trigger on a Bosch contractor TS. That killed any hope of a budget for a while. About all I can afford is a pair of F-clamps. Good luck with that Grizzly.


----------



## shawnmasterson

because of this review I tried the ros paper today. wow it is outstanding. as for the drum sander I just sold one . I had a performax 25×2 It was a monster, took a 4' x 4' foot print in my 26×30 shop. when it came to sanding finishes off it seemed to me once the drum got warm the paper gummed really fast. I had 80 on the front and 120 out back. I was sanding some Brazilian cherry I probably sanded 20' and the front drum was already loadin up. it was amazing for raw stock. thanks for the review I probably would have over looked the paper (price & brand) but cause of you I am sold.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Wow Shawn, I'm humbled! Those are very kind words. I'm really happy this made such an outstanding difference for you.

Mark


----------



## Oakum

The ceramic media you used to cut down the aluminum oxide finish, which is very hard, was the right choice. I'm not sure which type of Gator belts you tried; it may have been aluminum oxide which would be no harder than the aluminum oxide used in the flooring finish… I think Gator also makes products that use ceramic though which would help you to compare apples to apples.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Howdy Oakum,

I have noticed a lot of changes in sandpaper during the last few years. Allow me to qualify that, I have seen changes in the offerings at Lowes and other tool stores. Back when I ran these comparisons, there was Gator Garnet and Shopsmith ceramic on the shelves at my local Lowes.

Of course - apples and oranges that are supposed to do the same job are still valid. In terms of efficiency, durability and cost per unit of sanding, I keep getting the same results.


----------

